
HubPages: 7 Things We Did to Beat Squidoo (Case of “less is more”) - naish
http://foundread.com/2008/04/25/hubpages-7-things-we-did-to-beat-squidoo-case-of-less-is-more/
======
Prrometheus
I wouldn't say it's a case of "less is more" from the founders' point of view.
They obviously spent a lot of effort to monitor and filter content in order to
increase the quality of their site. To me, the real message is that quality
matters. Don't blindly trust the wisdom of the crowds.

